
Asshole Driven Development - sidcool
http://scottberkun.com/2007/asshole-driven-development/
======
staticfish
There seems to have been an influx of these sort of posts on HN recently.

To be honest, engineers are just people. A wide sample of folks from different
backgrounds, cultures, ethnicities, educational-backgrounds, etc etc.

This wildcard lumping of people into various categories has got to stop. It's
ridiculous to say the least, and really does the profession harm when you
separate the engineer from the _individual_ in question.

People are different.

~~~
xd
I find it interesting that; "He worked at Microsoft from 1994 to 2003, mostly
on Internet Explorer 1.0 to 5.0 (not 6)" ...

~~~
rachelbythebay
That sure makes it sound like IE6 was a pariah project. It's the sort of thing
that makes people go out of their way to say "I had no part in the making of
that monster".

Hmm. More Bozo Loop material.

~~~
jackfoxy
_Pariah project_? People forget IE6 <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IE6> was
released in 2000 freaking one, for Christ's sake. It was state of the art for
years. Sure it started becoming a pain in the ass to developers years later,
but it's only a pariah project with the benefit of 20/20 hindsight and years
of continued engineering development.

~~~
brazzy
Yeah, but it became SUCH a pain in the ass later on that it's entirely
understandable that people would later on not want to be associated with it.

------
wglb
The article missed CADT: <http://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html>

~~~
greenyoda
That's a great article, thanks!

"...and the new maintainer can't be bothered to check whether his new version
has actually solved any of the known problems that existed in the previous
version"

It's even worse than that:

\- The new version might have new bugs that the old version didn't have.

\- The new version might not have all the features you've come to depend on in
the old version.

\- The new version might have APIs or syntax that are not compatible with the
old version.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I like to say "Rewrote it? So now its bigger, slower and more expensive!"

------
FuzzyDunlop
There should be a name for these types of articles: Pigeonhole Driven
Discussion.

------
realrocker
Where is Know-it-All Driven Development? Oh wait.

------
alexwolfe
You just need to find another job. Those don't sound like forms of
development, just unprofessional people making bad decisions. Good luck.

------
Shenglong
CYAE has been a dominant force in government for years now.

------
level09
We implement ADD, CDD, CYAE extensively in our company ..

